# 95 740i radio problem



## tberardi (Feb 8, 2009)

Radio stopped working after going over a bump on the freeway last summer.
Could never resolve the problem since.
I played with all the buttons and settings on the MID and DSP to no avail. 
You can hear the music radio or cassette if you put your ear beside the speaker 
but it is very faint. 
CD works and sound good with no problems.

I took apart the amp and radio and resoldered all cold joints but no resolution.

I checked if the phone mute was on but it was not even though the phone is not in service.
I also happened to punch in Function 5 and now it is locked and I don't know the 3 digit code and I cannot get it unlocked.

Looking for a solution for the radio.
Also looking for a solution to unlock the phone cause it bothers me that it is locked (even though it is not in service). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Andrews (Dec 14, 2008)

*Radio problem-code*

I found the code (5 digit) in the radio manual in the car. If you don't know number you have to go to the dealer with proof of ownership and they will remove radio check the number and retrieve the code. The previous owner had the sense to record the number.


----------

